# Asus 1215n

## SlashBeast

Was: "[SOLVED I think] Asus 1215n - Intel HDA Realtek 259" I renamed it to let people talk about this netbook and how deal with it.

Hi there. I own asus 1215n netbook with fancy sound card. I cant get it working with alsa (with oss4 its work but there is no auto-mute when I connect headphones). Looks like ubuntu guys fixed it somehow - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus%20Eee%20PC%201215N Anyone can provide me some support how can I get it working?

fixed by 'options snd-hda-intel model=auto' in alsa.conf.Last edited by SlashBeast on Sat Oct 09, 2010 4:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## BradN

It's kinda silly, you would think the default would be to autodetect the model!

----------

## snake111

Hi, it's totally OT, but can you please post an lspci -v? I'm interested in buying that netbook, but I'd like to know what's inside before  :Smile: 

Did you managed it to work with ION2 card and nvidia-drivers? Can you switch between the two video card from bios?

thanks!

----------

## sym1

lspci -v:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Pineview DMI Bridge (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ac

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

        Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8446

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

        Memory at f5e00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]

        Memory at b0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at f5d00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: i915

        Kernel modules: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8446

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at f5e80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 841c

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

        Memory at f5cf8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fbffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000ce000000-00000000dfffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

        Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f9ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c8000000-00000000cdffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: f5f00000-f5ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 000000007f700000-000000007f8fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        I/O ports at c400 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at c480 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at c800 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at c880 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at f5cf7c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Tigerpoint LPC Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

        I/O ports at c080 [size=8]

        I/O ports at c000 [size=4]

        I/O ports at bc00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at b880 [size=4]

        I/O ports at b800 [size=32]

        Memory at f5cf7800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 2062 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8468

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46

        Memory at f5fc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-25-57-0b-20-cf-30-ff

        Kernel driver in use: atl1c

        Kernel modules: atl1c

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Device 1a3b:2047

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at f9ffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-6d-ff-ff-4a-74-f0

        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: wl

        Kernel modules: wl

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a76 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8446

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at ce000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at fbf00000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

        Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

lsusb without -v

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 13d3:3315 IMC Networks 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13d3:5702 IMC Networks 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

make.conf:

CFLAGS = "-O2 -march=core2 -finline-functions -maccumulate-outgoing-args -floop-optimize -pipe"

CXXFLAGS=$CFLAGS

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="de"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

ACCEPT_LICENSE="dlj-1.1 skype-eula PUEL googleearth AdobeFlash-10.1 Broadcom" 

BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS = "-O3 -march=core2 -finline-functions -maccumulate-outgoing-args -floop-optimize -pipe"

USE="64bit 7zip X X509 Xaw3d a52 aac aalib ace acpi alsa arts artswrappersuid

     aspell audacious audio audiofile auth battery bluetooth bzip2 cairo

     cdaudio cdinstall cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cdrtools cgi clamav claws

     cleartype cmake consolekit cron crypt css ctype cue cups cvs cxx dbus

     development dga dhcpcd divx djvu dts dvd dvdr dvi dvi2tty dvipdfm encode

     enscript esd extensions extras fam fbcon fbdev ffmpeg firefox firefox3

     flac fontconfig foomaticdb ftp fts3 fuse gd geoip gif gimp glut gnutls

     gpg gpgme gphoto2 graphviz gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2-perl gtkhtml gtkmm gzip

     hal html icu idn ieee1394 image imap imlib inotify int64 ipfilter java

     java6 javascript jbig joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kde4 kdebuild kdecards

     lame laptop lash latex lcms libcaca libnotify libwww lirc lm_sensors

     logrotate logviewer lua lvm lzma lzo mad matroska mbox md5sum memlimit

     mercurial metric mhash mikmod mime mimencode mixer mjpeg mktemp mmap mmx

     mmxext mng motif mouse mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mpi mplayer mpu401

     musepack music mysql nas netcdf network nis nntp nsplugin ntfs nvidia

     objc objc++ objc-gc ocaml ocamlduce ocamlopt odbc ogg ogg123 ogm openal

     opencore-amrnb opencore-amrwb openexr opengl osc oscar pda pdf php png

     pop portaudio posix ppds ppm python qmail-spp qt qt-dbus qt-webkit qt3

     qt3support qt4 qtdesigner qtscript quicktime rar raw rdesktop real

     realmedia rss ruby samba sasl scanner sdl sdl-image sdl-sound sdlaudio

     secure-delete semantic-desktop semanticfix serial sharedext sharedmem

     shorten slang smbkrb5passwd smime smp sndfile snmp soap sockets speex

     spell sql sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4a sse5 ssh ssse3 subversion suid

     svg sysvipc szip taglib tcl theora tiff tk tokenizer truetype usb vcd

     vcdinfo vcdx vnc vorbis wavpack wddx webkit wifi wineappdb winetools

     winetriks winscp wireshark wmf wxwidgets wxwindows x264 xattr xcomposite

     xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xorgmodule xpm xrandr xscreensaver xulrunner

     xv xvid xvmc zip -dso -gnome"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hope this help to start

----------

## SlashBeast

lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Pineview DMI Bridge (rev 02)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

I hope moderators will forgive this OT.

Nvidia - no, you can't use nvidia card. There is no switch in bios and kernel's vga card switcher just don't work at all (I can't even disable it by acpi_call module). But you can stay with intel. With mplayer-uau (multithreading with some interesing patches like support for ordered mkv files) I was able play 720p h264 without any issue (if you care about my mplayer config pm me).

Wired network: Atheros card, on latest systemrescuecd and 2.6.35 kernel based system it failing hard, I was able use network from netbook etc but when I ssh'd to netbook from my other PC eth0 failed, unloading and loading eth0 modules did not fixed issue, after re-load there was no eth0 anymore until I rebooted.

Wireless network: It is braodcom 4727 (some livecd misdetect it as 43xx). There is no open driver for it but it working quite good with broadcom-sta from portage (+ wicd).

Sound: You need latest kernel or you may need backport some patches from ubuntu(sic!). options snd-hda-intel model=auto or rmmod snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto (you really should build alsa as module).

To be honest, you should think about ion1-based netbook like eee 1201n. As far as I known you can use there nvidia card as-is.

 *BradN wrote:*   

> It's kinda silly, you would think the default would be to autodetect the model!

 

Looks like model variable is for hardware-specified patches. Not sure.

----------

## Jamesbch

Hey !

I've just bought an Asus 1215N too and have the same problem about: 1) the wire network card (driver atl1c) and 2) ION2 :

1) It seems the driver is bugged and wasn't designed to work with this chip (1969:2062). The official website doesn't list it but instead, we can see this[1]:

 *Quote:*   

> atl1c  AR8151(v1.0)           1969:1073        Gigabit Ethernet(not support in kernel yet)
> 
> atl1c  AR8152(v1.1)           1969:2060        Fast Ethernet(not support in kernel yet)
> 
> atl1c  AR8152(v2.0)           1969:2062        Fast Ethernet(not support in kernel yet)

 

I've noticed that the connection is working for a minutes (I think it become unstable after a certain amount of transfered data) and then show a tons of errors in ifconfig, the shown numbers are totally erroneous: The card is 100MBit/s, so 12.5 MiB/s, so in 20 seconds (the time I kept pinging -f) it could have only sent 250 MiB at maximum !

Before :

```
eth1      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 20:cf:30:21:e3:ea  

          inet adr:192.168.1.69  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::22cf:30ff:fe21:e3ea/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:1164 (1.1 KiB)  TX bytes:1271 (1.2 KiB)

          Interruption:30
```

After :

```
eth1      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 20:cf:30:21:e3:ea  

          inet adr:192.168.1.69  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::22cf:30ff:fe21:e3ea/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:103079219740 errors:618475290480 dropped:206158430160 overruns:103079215080 frame:515396075400

          TX packets:103079219532 errors:412316860320 dropped:0 overruns:103079215080 carrier:206158430161

          collisions:515396075400 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:103079663889 (96.0 GiB)  TX bytes:103079651288 (96.0 GiB)

          Interruption:30
```

Finally after some tests it seems that the driver is doing an overflow or something like this. The connection stays stable when I did "ifconfig -n0.1 ip" and after using -f option instead it became unstable right away. Then to reset the driver I tried rmmod then modprobe and it was working again. This operation won't work twice so the only last solution is to reboot. So it's very funny to see how today wireless cards (drivers) are more stable than wired ones, hehe !

2) I'm investigating the switcheroo option because I don't have neither the option in the BIOS. I'll give it a try after I find how it works.

I hope it will give these problems a push to find a solution / workaround.

----------

## sym1

it seems that vgaswitchero atm. dosn't support this chipset.

because i dont get that debugfs "/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo" folder with having that option compilled in the kernel.

----------

## Jamesbch

I found another minor problem with the functions keys :

3) The "disable backlight", "disable touchpad", and all volumes (special Fn) keys won't work and won't be detected by any method (xev, nor dmesg neither getscancodes). It seems these keys are special and aren't send through /dev/event[1-7]. Any idea for these Fn+<key> ?

Note that the other Fn keys like "Sleep", "Wifi off", 2 (+/-) backlight and "Switch to external/internal screen" are working out of the box.

----------

## sym1

volumes yuo get trougth 

modprobe eeepc_wmi

kernel:

CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_EEEPC_WMI=m

i think that laptop module don't needed.

with "tail -f /var/log/messages" you can see the not working keys

maybe you can do somthing with "setkeycodes"

----------

## Jamesbch

Okay, thank you, the volume ones are working and I can see the others (through dmesg eeepc_wmi: Unknown key xx pressed) :

- Screen off: e9

- Touchpad off: 6b

- Webcam: bd

- (The S icon on C key): e8

- Turbo (on space): 5c

I've tried to map them to regular keys: setkeycodes e9 361 then put in ~/.Xmodmap: keycode 361 = XF86KbdLightOnOff but it won't react. Any idea ?

----------

## SlashBeast

eeepc_laptop module will not work, if you build it as module - it will refuse to load.

eeepc-wmi - yeah, two keys does not work, I already mailed eeepc-wmi driver author about it, I wonder if he will add support for 1215n.

As we all known, Atom is not a speed deamon but I found solution how 'work' on it without lags (I used to work on core2 and better machines).

Kernel 2.6.35.7 with ck patchset and bfq. + config_no_hz=y, config_hz=250, NO preempt (server). If anyone wanna whole kernel config - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/m06cvTxNauaSlrhHZOEK/

As long as there will be not support for 1215n in eeepc_laptop driver, there will be not Super Hibrid Engine (turbo mode?).

----------

## Jamesbch

Okay so we cannot bind ourself these keys to make it work ? Because we can access the key code it should work, shouldn't it ? At worst we could patch the kernel to map these keys right ?

4) An other problem but with cpufreqd this time. According to the power saving guide [1] we shouldn't see cpufreqd complaining about missing modules (although I have cpufreq). So it results that I cannot auto adjust the cpu frequency to my demand. Any on this too ?

```
# /etc/init.d/cpufreqd start

 * cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ

 * Make sure that the appropiate kernel drivers for your CPU are

 * built-in or loaded.
```

With :

```
# grep -i config_cpu_freq /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y
```

PS:  *Quote:*   

> As long as there will be not support for 1215n in eeepc_laptop driver, there will be not Super Hibrid Engine (turbo mode?).

  I would prefer by far switcheroo support for the intel & nvidia cards we have !

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Jamesbch wrote:*   

> Okay so we cannot bind ourself these keys to make it work ? Because we can access the key code it should work, shouldn't it ? At worst we could patch the kernel to map these keys right ?

 

you can edit eeepc-wmi.c driver in kernel source dir - have fun.

 *Jamesbch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) An other problem but with cpufreqd this time. According to the power saving guide [1] we shouldn't see cpufreqd complaining about missing modules (although I have cpufreq). So it results that I cannot auto adjust the cpu frequency to my demand. Any on this too ?

 

Atom's from D serie does not have cpu scalling at all. Our Eee have d525.

----------

## Jamesbch

Yeah, the kernel is the heaven of code ! But it's nearly unattainable. I'll read it anyway and give it a try.

I've read at some place, but I cannot remember where, that multi core cpu could makes sleep one or more core on the fly to save power. Is it possible with the Atom D525 or not ? Otherwise I'm out of idea to save more power (except intel-hda-power).

----------

## sym1

i have a litle problem with bluetooth.

it sometimes find devices sometimes not???

any sugestions or is this a driver bug?

dmesg always:

```

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.14

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

```

----------

## snake111

Thanks for the info, really useful. I think I'll stay out until these major issues will be solved.

I would buy it mostly for ION2 I won't buy it until ION2 will be available under gentoo.

----------

## Jamesbch

As the switcheroo doesn't seem to be compatible with ION2, in result there isn't the api in the debugfs. But I've got an idea while reading the kernel code of switcheroo: it seems that it uses pci(e) suspend implementation in the kernel. I think it would be possible to use it to shutdown the nvidia card (or at best the intel one either). Is there an cli in /dev or /sys to use it manually ? What do you think about this idea ?

----------

## SlashBeast

to shutdown nvidia, you could use acpi_call module (google it). But it not work for me.

----------

## BradN

SlashBeast, for nvidia shutdown, have you tried mailing the author of http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/ your acpi DSDT table?

If it's something simple to fix he may be able to help you.  But maybe there are problems with .35 kernels still.

----------

## Jamesbch

I've dissasembled the dst table but didnt find the usual _OFF despite i found one of the video card (gfx0). I tried off anyway but returned bad argument (acpi_call).

----------

## BradN

If you're not sure what type of parameter is expected (is it numeric?  string?), try parameters like,

nvidia

intel

i

n

y

b

0

1

*shrug*  Maybe there is some info to be had looking through the existing linux util for anything similar.

----------

## luscinius

Hi

I have an ASUS UL20 laptop with the same sound card, Realtek ALC 259, and for me the sound works, including switching between the speakers/external headphones. The only problem is the built-in microphone, the sound is very low. If you increase the MicBoost in alsamixer, it becomes a bit more audible, but some cracking noise appears. I googled it, and it seems that people have a similar problem in ubuntu. Have you experienced such a thing or is it just me?

----------

## Jamesbch

Guys ! It's win ! Someone has found a method to shut down the nvidia: http://www.mail-archive.com/hybrid-graphics-linux@lists.launchpad.net/msg00235.html

I'm installing it and will post here the result.

Edit: It seems to work ! The asus 1215n script which uses acpi call with a buffer patch worked fine ! The consumption decreases from 1160 mA to 834 mA (-30%). Great news !

Are there possibility to use the nvidia cards when it's on ? Did you try ?

----------

## SlashBeast

So much win! I got extra +40 minutes on battery (now, if I can believe `acpi` I can work over 4h 15m on battery). 

Thanks mate.

----------

## Jamesbch

I've began to write a wiki article about this laptop, can you give me a hand (it's my first one) ? So to sum up here is the important points up to now:

Wired card: Is there any news about the driver for the wired network card ? Has someone posted in the official mailing list ?

Nvidia: So we found a solution to bypass the acpi problem (in order to shutdown the nvidia) and we could send an email to the switcheroo ML to support it cleanly. The question is now is there any way to use the nvidia instead of the discrete intel card ? I've read on arch linux wiki that we shouldn't install the nvidia drivers (cause it is writing in the intel buffer!!),... so what ? Then I've noticed that the nvidia is on when the laptop wake up from sleep and hibernate. I've added in the local.start the script but it's only working when I boot.

Discrete Intel: It's working very well, stable and not very power whore. It's running Tremulous between 20 and 60fps. There isn't any fancy effects though.

Special keys: Nearly all the keys are working except the "disable backlight" and "disable touchpad" which could be useful in some minor ways because the backlight could be impossible to disable in hardware (nothing we can do) and the touchpad can be disabled in gnome while we are typing (so it's not an issue at all).

Webcam & Sound: The webcam and the sound are fully working, no problem there.

Bluetooth: It seems the bluetooth is an issue for sym1, I didn't try myself because it isn't very useful for me since there is the wifi and usb. Is it working now or not ?

SD Reader: Did someone try the sd reader ? Because I don't have any sd card neither I have any experience with these I cannot test myself for the moment.

Power Management: To increase the battery cycle we could shutdown all the chips which aren't necessary: like Intel HDA (aggressive power saving), USB sleep. We could shutdown the Ethernet (useful?), since the Wireless can be shutdown by a hardware key it's perfect. We could make one core of the cpu sleep to save power (possible?). Can we decrease the hr_timer to increase the frequency of wake up ? Because we cannot adjust the CPU frequency (what a shame !). Moreover it's seem that the screen could be lower bright but it's already the minimum in the /proc.

Give your ideas, comments and solutions please.

----------

## SlashBeast

insmode -> insmod

"You can use the intel frame buffer because the intel card is used as primary." -> Well, no, you can't use intelfb, you just need enable KMS (CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y) and you will got native screen resolution.

"The driver is working for a few seconds before failing" -> I was able use ethernet card as long as I did not do ssh, wget was working and each distfiles was downloaded without any problems.

"emerge net-wireless/broadcom-st" -> "emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta" 

"The sound card is a standard intel hda which is fully supported by the kernel. You can enable the headset detection." -> You should add there info about possible missing sound on speakers or headphone jack, for me on 2.6.35.x I was not able to get it working out of box, In order to easy test you should have alsa built as modules and then "rmmod snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto" if it will solve speaker issue, add "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

----------

## Jamesbch

Multi touch Touchpad: I've met another person which has the same laptop but on Windows 7. It seems that the touchpad is multi touch: he could use his fingers to zoom in and out like on Android or iPhone. I wasn't able to use the multi touch despite using the synaptics driver. What's the cause of this restriction on Linux ? the driver ? Synaptics or do I have missed a kernel option ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Dunno about zoom in and out, but mt is working here, I uses two finger scrolling.

----------

## Jamesbch

I'm interested in the way you've enabled it. I can't use more than 1 finger. I can scroll with the left border but that's all. Can you make a right/middle click with 2/3 a fingers tap ?

----------

## himpierre

Hello.

I can't get the multitouch running. In windows i can tip on the touchpad and this works like a mouse click. Can someone provide a xorg.conf with working multitouch?

cheers

t.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-synaptics.conf

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "touchpad catchall"

   MatchIsTouchpad   "on"

   MatchDevicePath   "/dev/input/event*"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option      "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

   Option      "LeftEdge"   "1700"

   Option      "RightEdge"   "5300"

        Option  "TopEdge"       "1700"

        Option  "BottomEdge"    "4200"

        Option  "FingerLow"     "25"

        Option  "FingerHigh"    "30"

        Option  "MaxTapTime"    "180"

        Option  "MaxTapMove"    "220"

        Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option  "MinSpeed"      "0.7"

        Option  "MaxSpeed"      "0.8"

        Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option  "SHMConfig"     "on"

        Option  "VertTwoFingerScroll"   "1"

        Option  "HorizTwoFingerScroll"  "1"

        Option  "TapButton1" "1"

EndSection

```

----------

## Jamesbch

As I edited the wiki I inform you that the wired card is now working on the new kernel 2.6.36-r1. I hope it will be helpful.

@SlashBeast: Which version of Xorg are you using ? I don't have any xorg.conf.d folder because I use hald policy fdi files. What should I do ? I don't use Xorg >= 1.8.x instead I'm using Xorg 1.7.7-r1.

You can see my fdi file here which *doesn't* offer MT capabilities :

```
# cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-x11-synaptics.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">on</merge>

   <!-- Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap -->

   <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">200</merge>

   <!-- Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge 

   -->

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

   <!-- Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

   -->

   

   <!-- Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

   -->

   <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

   

   <!-- If on, circular scrolling is used

   <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

   For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page

        -->

   

   <!-- Drag and Drop gesture -->

   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapAndDragGesture" type="string">true</merge>

   

   <!-- n tap = n click -->

   <!-- Attention ceci est overwritten par gnome mouse -->

   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">2</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">3</merge>

   <!-- others -->

   <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapTime" type="string">180</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" type="string">1200</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.EdgeMotionMinSpeed" type="string">700</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomEdge" type="string">4200</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerLow" type="string">25</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerHigh" type="string">30</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertScrollDelta" type="string">100</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------

## Jamesbch

It seems that some have successfully run with the nvidia ! Check out: http://www.martin-juhl.dk/2011/05/optimus-on-linux-problem-solved/ if anyone want to or has tried please notify us. I'm busy at the moment so I cannot test it now.

----------

